# Storemate/starmaid containers



## OscarOliver05 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey does anyone still have these containers they wouldn’t mind getting rid of I know they went out of business so looking for pre owned as that’s my only option I need 3 but more is better they don’t the need lids


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 19, 2021)

I have a couple but I'm not sure it's worth the time involved in pulling them out of storage and finding new tubs to store my stuff in, especially if you're not local (you should probably put your location up for this sort of thing  ).

I used to have racks full of them (mainly filled with Adders and Antaresia - great tubs they were).


----------



## OscarOliver05 (Apr 19, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> I have a couple but I'm not sure it's worth the time involved in pulling them out of storage and finding new tubs to store my stuff in, especially if you're not local (you should probably put your location up for this sort of thing  ). I used to have racks full of them (mainly filled with Adders and Antaresia - great tubs they were).





Sdaji said:


> I have a couple but I'm not sure it's worth the time involved in pulling them out of storage and finding new tubs to store my stuff in, especially if you're not local (you should probably put your location up for this sort of thing  ).
> 
> I used to have racks full of them (mainly filled with Adders and Antaresia - great tubs they were).


oh ok yeah I’m located in S.A these tubs are almost impossible to find I use them for antareisa


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 21, 2021)

Yeah, they've been discontinued, you're unlikely to find any. Probably better to start using a different type of tub.


----------



## Friller2009 (Apr 30, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> I have a couple but I'm not sure it's worth the time involved in pulling them out of storage and finding new tubs to store my stuff in, especially if you're not local (you should probably put your location up for this sort of thing  ).
> 
> I used to have racks full of them (mainly filled with Adders and Antaresia - great tubs they were).


How did you keep adders in tubs?
Just wondering as i’m working on a reptile rack.


----------



## Sdaji (May 1, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> How did you keep adders in tubs?
> Just wondering as i’m working on a reptile rack.



By putting them in tubs.

I'm not sure I understand your question.


----------



## Herpetology (May 1, 2021)

maybe he means a locking system? who knows


----------



## Friller2009 (May 1, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> By putting them in tubs.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your question.


Sorry, i meant want kind of safety precautions did you have to implement to not get bit.


----------



## Sdaji (May 1, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Sorry, i meant want kind of safety precautions did you have to implement to not get bit.



Primarily, keeping my hands out of striking distance of unrestrained live snake heads. I'm pretty sure I'm not understanding your question. Forgive me, I'm prone to understanding things literally and failing to catch inferences.


----------



## Friller2009 (May 2, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> Primarily, keeping my hands out of striking distance of unrestrained live snake heads. I'm pretty sure I'm not understanding your question. Forgive me, I'm prone to understanding things literally and failing to catch inferences.


Sorry, i have trouble understanding things literally.


----------

